# Tomcat 6 als nicht root auf port 80?



## Maik639 (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich habe nur wenig Linux/Unix-Erfahrung und habe mir einen Vserver zugelegt.
Dort habe ich mich für Debian 6 Sequeeze als System entschieden, da mir dieses von Freunden empfohlen wurde. Soweit klappt alles was ich möchte, nur der Tomcat läuft nicht so wie ich mir das wünsche.

Tomcat auf port 8080 -> kein Problem
Tomcat auf port 80 -> nur mit authbind was zur folge hat das nur ip v4 geht und root rechte braucht.
Eine andere Lösung ist das umleiten mit der ipconfig von port 80 auf 8080. Dies hat leider nie bei mir funktioniert, wahrscheinlich weil die beiträge von z.B. 2008 waren.

Meine wunschlösung wäre Tomcat auf port 80 laufen zu lassen und dies ohne root rechte zu schaffen.

Eine andere Alternative wäre auch der JBoss für mich, wenn dieser weniger Probleme bereiten sollte.

Viele Grüße,

Maik


----------



## Maik639 (28. Juli 2011)

okay, habe jetzt den tomcat7, der macht keine probleme


----------



## Maik639 (28. Juli 2011)

okay, doch ein problem: wie gebe ich einem user WWW oder http rechte oder wie auch immer das heißen mag :X


----------

